# Our Community Loss - Cindy G.



## AnnMarie

Cindy G. passed on today (Wednesday).

This community was greatly impacted by Cindy. Long before the myriad of sites and resources we now have, there were a few pioneers who staked out their claim and showed the world that big was not only beautiful, but "flabulous". Cindy G. was one of those people. Her site, and the people it helped inspire, are part of our online history. Any man or woman who's online today and enjoying parts of our larger community is likely benefiting from part of the trail blazed by people like Cindy. Finding a woman who was willing to share pieces of her life, images of herself, and even videos, before most even understood how to use dial up, etc. She was ahead of the curve. She helped so many women see that fat can be sexy and alluring, and so many men realize they are not alone in their preference for a large, soft partner. She supported NAAFA and other size acceptance events throughout the years, and was always happy to spend time chatting with new and old friends alike. 

Cindy's untimely passing is truly tragic and we've lost a wonderful spirit today, a woman who's soft spoken nature and kind smile was a welcome sight to any who had the pleasure of knowing her. Please keep Cindy's family and loved ones in your thoughts and prayers while they deal with the passing of a truly kind and gentle soul.

Please feel free to share your thoughts and memories of Cindy with those in the community. For those who knew her it will be a wonderful memorial, and for those who didn't, it will give them a glimpse of the special person behind the pictures.


----------



## Ned Sonntag

My wife passed away 3 years ago Monday, and Cindy and Mr.G had come all the way out here last year at about this time to purchase her electric wheelchair. Condolences to Mr.G and the community.


----------



## Mathias

This is such terrible news!  I don't know what to say...


----------



## exile in thighville

this is horrible. i'm so sorry. cindy will be missed and she was a well-known and visible member of a good community.


----------



## CCC

I remember seeing her when I was but a fledgling boychik of an FA...

She will be missed.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl

Very sad news. Although I didn't get to spend a lot of time with her, I enjoyed chatting with Cindy at the HB events.

She'll be missed.


----------



## UncannyBruceman

Throughout my entire life, I can't remember a time in which I had gasped before logging in to say a few words on this sad, sad evening. I'll echo AnnMarie's words and say that Cindy G truly was a pioneer in the world of size acceptance.

When I first got online and searched for Dimensions in 1998, I found a link to her homepage and visited often. It was one of greatest resources that a fledgling FA could have: she had diary entries, links to size-positive sites, and some of the loveliest photos that my young FA eyes had seen. Add it all up, and you had a woman who embodied anything and everything that an FA could seek in a girlfriend or wife.

I first met Cindy in 2006, when I first started attending the Heavenly Bodies dances in MA. Her and I never really crossed paths much, but one fond memory I have of Cindy would be the night I assisted her out of the pool at a Labor Day event, with the help of another FA in attendance. She was a little shy over it, but I wish I could go back in time and say "ya got two cute young guys with their arms wrapped around ya, don't sweat it ".

ALL of us, regardless of who we are, how old we are, whether or not we run a paysite, or what our astrological signs are, owe a debt of gratitude to this wonderful, kind soul. Dimensions grew, in part, from her inspiration, and she was loved and admired by all who were fortunate enough to know her and/or call her 'friend'.

I will miss you, Cindy. Thank you for your friendship, and thank you for the strides you made for this community.

All my best to her friends and family.


----------



## Carrie

Cindy was such a gracious and kind person. I'm so very sorry to hear this.


----------



## SoVerySoft

I am stunned. And so, so sad. Cindy was the first online BBW model I ever knew. We met in Dimensions Chat in 1996 and then in person at the 1997 All Out Fall Out in Massachusetts. She and I took pictures together that weekend and she put them on her website, and linked to my own fledgling site.

All the traffic from that link ended up putting my site on the map. 

We became friends after that, and she was really one of the sweetest, kindest, most loving gals I've ever known. 

She will be sorely missed by me, by her family and her many friends...and by her multitude of fans. 

View attachment 2HOT14CR.JPG

Cindy and Me - November, 1997.​


----------



## Tina

I feel at such a loss for words at this news. My heart goes out to her family and friends.


----------



## out.of.habit

Oh no. It's hard to imagine a Dimensions without Cindy, or a bash for that matter. She was very kind to me on the few occasions that I had the chance to meet her, and speak with her... a clearly vibrant, lovely, and kind woman. What a terrible loss for all of us. My heart, thoughts, and prayers to her loved ones.


----------



## Jon Blaze

God rest her soul. 

Oddly enough, I met her only a little under a year ago for the first time at the Boston Bash. She was a good soul.

I really want to figure out what happened, but now is not the time.


----------



## KFD

Wow. Rest in Peace Cindy. I remember first finding dimensions in the late nineties, and seeing Cindy's page. It has already been mentioned, but Cindy G truly was one of the pioneers for the BBW-online movement. We wouldn't have BODacious, or bombshells today without a prognasticator like cindy.

My condolences go out to her family...

KFD


----------



## QueenB

I personally didn't know her, but seeing how many of you she has touched makes me wish I had. 

i send my deepest condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Cindy and I only ever met once, and she was just an amazingly sweet women. She will be missed by all who admired her and who she inspired. My prayers and thoughts are with her friends and family.


----------



## Ivy

This is so heartbreaking. My heart goes out to all of Cindy's family and friends. I can't even really begin to formulate thoughts on this.. I'm just really shocked and saddened.

I have always admired Cindy and thought the world of her. Sadly, I never got the opportunity to meet her. From the few interactions she and I had online I was able to see that not only was she a really gorgeous on the outside, she was a very caring, kind and warm person on the inside. 

Cindy was one of the very first fat girls that I saw online. I was probably around 12 or 13. I had never seen another fat woman who was so confident and willing to put herself out there in the way that Cindy did and I admired her for that. Her photos gave me a lot of inspiration and comfort as a girl who was struggling with some pretty serious body image issues.

Cindy has always and will always have a special place in my heart. Rest in peace Cindy.


----------



## Gspoon

My thoughts to her and her family, this is truly tragic, she was an amazing person, who did great work and had the look of hospitality about her. This is a sad day for us all.


----------



## Wild Zero

I'll miss her the same way I miss great writers or musicians I never had the fortune to meet. A mixture of sadness over the loss of someone whose work shaped me, regret for never having the chance to get to know her and envy for those she considered friends.

My prayers and thoughts for her family and friends.


----------



## Webmaster

This is truly sad. Cindy was one of the models in the heydays of the Dimensions print magazine when she was in her late 20s. Even though the web was still young, Cindy had already established what was then a significant presence on her Geocities site, and it was a treasure trove of information for fat women. Her effervescent personality was a constant ray of sunshine and a positive force in whatever she tackled, and that included her selfless work with differently abled people. Cindy will forever be remembered by those who loved her and those whose lives she touched.


----------



## Tracii

Very sad day.


----------



## imfree

My prayers, condolences, and empathy go to Cindy's family.
Cindy was a lovely and spirited gal who will be sadly missed.


----------



## MissStacie

Where you wonder why this stuff happens.

I can't say that Cindy and I were that close, having only met a handful of times over the years, but I can say that her sweet smile and demeanor was so welcoming to a newbie like myself.

My thoughts and prayers are with her family and her friends as I know she is sorely missed.

Rest in Peace, my flabulous friend....

Stacie


----------



## furious styles

too soon. very sad.


----------



## Chimpi

Horrible news. So sorry to hear. My condolences to her whole family and this community...


----------



## Mini

Shiiit, this is a bummer.


----------



## Timberwolf

What a loss. My condolences to her family.


----------



## SophieBBW

I am a total mess. Still in shock. I wrote out a long ass tribute and the cat stepped on my keyboard and erased it all. Now I don't have the emotion and energy it takes to write it all again, as it's been a long emotional day. 

I will put together a tribute worthy of Cindy so I can give you an insight into the person I knew and loved. I will try to do that over the next few days but for now I want to offer this poem because I miss her and want her back!

I Wish I Knew The Right Words To Say To You Now 
by Debra McCleary

Things haven't been easy for you lately,
And sometimes even close friends can't find the words
to comfort one another.

I do not pretend to understand what 
you must be feeling inside,
but I do know how frightening
the unknown can be
and that sometimes we have to face
our fears alone.

I'm beside you in this,
even though I sometimes find myself
stumbling over words meant to reassure you
that everything will work out.
I'm hurting with you,
and if I can help to ease your burdens,
I want to do that.

Life sometimes gives us obstacles
that render us helpless,
and though it isn't within my power
to make things better for you,
I, too, feel your pain.

I know I can't change things, 
but I can listen,
I can hold your hand,
and I can offer my strength,
in your time of need.

Maybe the words aren't always there,
But my heart is.


I will miss our chats and phone calls, Cindy, but most of all I will miss your laugh, spirit and inspiration.

Soph!


----------



## TS Monkey

She was the first model i can remember when i found Dimensions thirteen years ago, not only that, but she was the first model to embrace tight squeezes with her brilliant "It's A Small World For Cindy" series. Her kind responses to my goofy requests and comments helped shape the goofy FA i grew up to be.

My heart goes out to her family and friends.


----------



## Gordo Mejor

I always wanted to meet her. I guess I never will. Still, she's been in my thoughts for years. She will be missed.


----------



## 1300 Class

A true loss to everyone, and all our hearts go out to Cindy's family and loved ones.


----------



## FaxMachine1234

I'm so sorry; she will be missed


----------



## Emma

Cindy was the first bbw model I ever saw. I thought she was gorgeous and truly and inspiration. If it wasn't for her personality, and beautiful pictures I don't think I'd be the confident person I am today. I found her when I was very young and it helped me realise that I was beautiful too. I rarely spoke to her as I thought she would be very busy online with all her fans, but if she did comment to me I felt honored. 

I am saddened to hear of her passing and hope she found peace. 

RIP Cindy. xxx


----------



## mergirl

I'm so sorry to hear this. There really are no words but my thoughts and prayers are with her family and all those who loved her.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

OMG. This is sooooo sad!!!!

RIP Cindy. You were great!!! I hope you are in a very happy place now.

My heart goes out to her family and friends. I'm a mere distant internet friend and yet this has touched me in many ways I can't even explain.


----------



## candygodiva

Farewell Cindy..


----------



## SocialbFly

Thank you for letting us know. She has been and always will be a part of size acceptance to me.

RIP Cindy and prayers to her family for comfort.


----------



## goofy girl

Oh this is incredibly sad. Cindy was always so sweet and friendly. She will be greatly missed.


----------



## B-Enhanced

I am sad to hear of this. I met her on two occasions and she was very nice to me and pleasant to talk to. She was very caring in spite of what ever she may have been going through at the time. An icon since the early days of ssbbw web modeling, she will be sorely missed.


My prayers to her and her family.

Brian


----------



## RVGleason

Very sad. Condolences to her family.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Normally, I'm never at a loss for words, but I am saddened & stunned by this news.

One of the first people I encountered in the old BeSeen chat in Dimensions was Cindy. She was instrumental in my "coming of age" as a FA. Her flabulous page was a haven for guys like me early on who looked for understanding & knowledge about the type of women we adore. Cindy made it easy for us to do so.

Her life was an open book, and I remember chatting with her about some of the things that impacted her life, and doing my best to cheer her up when some of the not so good things came her way.

My biggest thrill was meeting this beautiful woman in 2006. Amazing to me was that with her beauty, she still was the down to earth girl that I used to speak with in chat. I was always touched by her smile, and even now in death, as I sit crying as I type this, I remember that angelic smile and it brings a smile to my face.

I am certain she's recruiting new FA's in heaven as I write this.

You were and are still loved, and will be missed,Cindy.


----------



## Cors

I have never properly interacted with Cindy but she was such a strong, brave and beautiful woman. I was a young girl when I first saw her website and it was truly inspiring. 

Rest in peace, Cindy.


----------



## BBWMoon

Such a sad loss of a kind and gentle young woman.

You'll be missed, Cindy.


----------



## Leesa

One of our fun times at HB. You will be missed.  

View attachment sat7.jpg


----------



## HeatherBBW

I'm still in shock and overwhelmed that Cindy is gone. But I want her to know, if she's reading this in fat girl heaven, that I miss her too!


----------



## MamaLisa

I didnt know cindy.. but based on everything i have read it seems she was a beacon of light that paved the way for me to be here..

for that im thankful..


my thoughts and prayers are with cindy's family and friends. :kiss2:


----------



## Mikey

I too gasped in shock when I read the very sad news of Cindy's passing. While we were more pen pals, I can safely say that she was a sweet, kind, non-judgemental person who was a pleasure to be friends with. Yes she was a pioneer in this community, but more importantly a wonderful person who will be incredibly missed. G-d rest her soul!! 
My most sincere condolences and heartfelt sympathy goes out to her family!


----------



## BigCutieSable

I'm at a loss for words....her angelic smile and sweet caring ways will be missed. Rest in Peace sweet Cindy


----------



## Obeah

HeatherBBW said:


> I'm still in shock and overwhelmed that Cindy is gone. But I want her to know, if she's reading this in fat girl heaven, that I miss her too!



Seeing Heather's post reminded me that she and Cindy were absolutely instrumental in my being who I am today -- a confident FA who knows what he likes and who knows how to treat his wife with courtesy. I've seen a number of guys post similar things already in this thread so I know I am not alone. But Conrad mentioned Cindy's Geocities webpage... the "Flabulous" webpage... and that's where it really all started for me. That webpage, along with her appearance and Heather's in the pages of Dimensions, made me sit up and come to grips with who I was.

At the time... the mid 1990s... I was really having a bit of trouble coming to grips with myself as an FA. I was fresh out of college, still a bit unsure of myself, and I'd realized that I was really attracted to SSBBWs, but my family had been unsupportive and even dismissive of me in this regard. I had friends who actively derided fat girls, and I lived in Southern California, where, if I was lucky, I might catch a glimpse of a fat girl in a grocery store. So you can imagine that seeing photos of Heather and then Cindy looking confident, happy, and sexy was enough to absolutely galvanize me. In short, I couldn't pretend that I was ever going to be happy if I didn't find a partner that made my heart leap out of my chest the way it did when I glanced at either of those two women. I never looked back and today I am married to a wonderful SSBBW and couldn't be happier.

For people like me who didn't know Cindy personally, the web still gave us a chance to "keep up" with her. I'll never forget her "pictures of the week" and her "itsy bitsy teeny weeny bikini" series. And this was all provided for free... paysites were just a spec on the horizon back then. Life events intruded, though, and eventually brought the Flabulous Website to a close... fans like me didn't see her marriage break up, and Cindy was guarded in the details she released, but we could see that she was suffering and we felt for her. There was excitement when she released new photos in 2002 (through Heather), and general happiness when, in the last few years, it seemed like she had found romance (regardless or whether it lasted or not.) So for you, Heather, and her closest friends, I can only imagine how terribly painful this must be to have lost Cindy... for if I can feel the loss, then your loss must truly be heartbreaking.

I had only one chance to communicate with Cindy personally -- it was back in 2003, and she was looking for a copy of Microsoft office -- and I took that one chance to tell her that I'd admired her from afar and that her confidence and spirit had helped me become a better person. I didn't want to lay it on too thick -- when you're a model as Cindy was, people always want a piece of you, and I was determined not to be yet another "fan". So the communication was fairly brief, but it was yet another reminder of how the internet had changed everything. Cindy wasn't just some sexy model, she was a real person. Conrad rightly pointed out how useful her Flabulous website was... it wasn't just hot photos for FAs, it was a trove of useful information for fat women and the men who loved them.

It's strange... I realize that I've actually been worried about Cindy for these past few months, even though I didn't know her in any way. You see, as a longtime fan, I noticed that her website updates became erratic after September or October 2008. I guess when you've watched someone participate on the web for a decade or so, as I did with Cindy, you begin to sense their patterns. And something just didn't feel right. As a result, I had begun checking Bigcuties.com daily since the start of April, hoping for an update. When the lead-in graphic for Cindy's website suddenly disappeared and it hadn't been moved to the "retired" section, I knew. I don't know how, but I just knew. I came here to Dimensions and saw this thread. I wasn't surprised, just deeply, deeply saddened.

So if I could say anything to Cindy today, it would be some variant on what she would already have heard from countless other fans: "Thank you, Cindy. Your beauty was captivating, your spirit remarkable and your courage even more so. You helped me immeasurably. I will always be in your debt." I might also add: "Your gifts to this community will live on in the minds of all those who you touched. Anyone can see merely by reading the thoughts expressed here in this thread that you have left in your wake tolerance, understanding, and acceptance... in short, you engendered love, which is a worthy achievement for any person. I shall miss you, Cindy, even though I did not know you; however, if a stranger like I can miss you, and even shed a tear for you, then your earthly friends must be truly bereft. May they each find peace in due time, for their loss now is great and cannot easily be recompensed."

God love ya, Cindy. Thank you for everything. Rest in Peace.

-Paul


----------



## NancyGirl74

I met Cindy at my first ever Dims get-together. Seeing that I was shy and a bit overwehlmed Cindy went out of her way to welcome me and make me feel comfortable among new friends. From our first meeting on every time I saw Cindy at a gathering or a party she kind, encouraging, and just always a pleasure to talk with. I will miss her random "Hope you are coming" or "Miss you" PMs. Though they were rare and out of the blue they were always treasured...as Cindy was. I miss you already, sweet lady. Rest In Peace, Cindy.


----------



## cinnamitch

My condolences to her family and friends and wishing them strength in this difficult time.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles

Such a sweet, angelic smile. A kind woman who has gone far too soon...God bless her family and friends during this very sad time.


----------



## bigsexy920

Too Sad and far too soon. You will missed, RIP Cindy.


----------



## SamanthaNY

This is so sad. Cindy was always kind to me during the many days we were in chat years ago. She was gracious in openly sharing her life and challenges. She was funny, charming and good to everyone. I mean, really _everyone_! People say that about someone, and it's... well, with Cindy it was really true. She was one of the rare people that really was _that _kind, and it was effortless. She always managed to stay far above the fray, yet still plugged in and involved with others. She was rare. 

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Celestial Ceece

Rest in peace Cindy.


----------



## dragorat

*I never had the pleasure to meet her & I can only recall maybe once or twice that I did speak with her online,but I recall a feeling of peace,love & a gentle spirit.Her physical presence on the screen was enough to send any FA into Heaven & now she's truly an Angel.Sweet Cindy you will be missed.I feel honored to be 1 of the many here who were inspired by your presence no matter if in person,printed page or through the net.Rest in peace!You deserve it & all the admiration you've received from past,present & hopefully future admirers & friends.:kiss2:*


----------



## Miss Vickie

I'm so very very sorry. This is very sad. My condolences to her family and friends. I know she will be missed.


----------



## autopaint-1

This is a tragedy. No words can lessen the loss to her family & the community.


----------



## BeaBea

Cindys Flabulous page was the very first internet page I saw related to plus size modelling. Seeing her gorgeous smile and feeling the force of all that positive energy was a real inspiration. We never met, and I only occasionally intereacted with her online, but she changed my life. 

Thank you Cindy, you blazed the trail!
Tracey xx


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

This is so awful. I was actually writing something about her for a thread yesterday on the FA/FFA forum that I didn't quite know how to word, but it was in regards to the impact her being so brave about who she was and helping me find out who I was. Once I read she was ill, I wanted to pay tribute, but I am deeply shocked to hear this news. 

I remember talking to her one day a very long time ago, it was very surreal, like, ahh, hard to explain, but I remember the chat didn't go on very well, because I believe I was starstruck. A beautiful woman, inside and out. She will be missed.


----------



## Tad

My condolences to Cindy's family and friends.

I knew Cindy mostly as a chatter, back in the old beseen chat rooms at Dims. She was always one of those people I'd be delighted to see was in the chat room, as she was always a pleasure to interact with. I didn't know her well, but well enough to realize that she was a truly lovely person. We are all the poorer for her untimely departure.


----------



## saucywench

Such terribly sad news; my heartfelt condoloences to all who loved and admired Cindy.


----------



## Adamantoise

I was absolutely horrified when I read the title of this thread-god rest her soul,she was a bright and intelligent woman with such energy.Unfortunately,I never had the chance to meet her in person,but from what I've read about her,the words she spoke,and the kindness she radiated she shall be missed around here and by those who are closest to her. May you rest peacefully,Cindy-and my deepest condolences to her family and freinds...


----------



## GunnerFA

I'm very saddened to hear this. Cindy was one of the very first ssbbw my young FA eyes had the pleasure to see on the internet almost a decade ago. All these years I have admired her beauty.

My prayers go out to her family and friends and may she rest in peace.


----------



## Tooz

Incredibly sad and (for me) unexpected. She was so sweet to me when I met her at a bash.  What terrible news.


----------



## Dansinfool

My thoughts and prayers go out to Cindy had her family.
I can only echo the sentiments that everyone else has expressed
her in the community.
I have only met Cindy a handfull of times, but her kind soul
and spirit is what made Cindy who she is.
A certian quote comes to mind when thinking of her.
" A Heart is not judged by how much you love, but by how much
You are loved by Others"
It's obviouse that Cindy was loved my many. Even though her
untimely death was sudden, she has impacted the lives of 
so many. Her legacy will live on forever.
Though she may not be with us in the physical rhelm her spirit
will not be forgotten!


----------



## johnnny2005

I never got to meet the beautiful Cindy but from seeing her pics alone she seemed like a nice happy person,god bless her soul.


----------



## Smushygirl

Like Nancy, I too met Cindy at my first minibash. She was kind and sweet and very welcoming. We PM'd occasionally, the last time being before the last NJ minibash in October 2008. I was hoping to see her again, but she said she couldn't make it that time.

This is very sad news. My thoughts and prayers go out to our family and friends. You are missed.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

A very sad event. My condolences to her friends and family, those who life was touch by her.


----------



## mossystate

Condolences to her loved ones.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

I am shocked and so sad to hear this news. 

Cindy and I shared a love of the art of Paul Delacroix. A few years ago when I ran a fan group for Paul's art, Cindy was a member. I remember chatting with her and remarking to Paul what a sweet woman she was. I held a contest in my group for prints of Paul's work - Cindy won. I was so very happy to send 3 prints to Cindy and she was so happy to get them.

I will miss her presence here. Bless you Cindy.


----------



## VelvetKiss

Cindy was the first web model I saw when I was learning about BBW/SSBBW and I had chatted with her and she was so sweet. She will be missed. My Prayers go out to her family and friends.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My condolences to Cindy's family and friends


----------



## wrench13

My most sincere condolences to Cindy's SO and family. She was a true beautiful person.


----------



## rollhandler

Wild Zero said:


> I'll miss her the same way I miss great writers or musicians I never had the fortune to meet. A mixture of sadness over the loss of someone whose work shaped me, regret for never having the chance to get to know her and envy for those she considered friends.
> 
> My prayers and thoughts for her family and friends.



I offer my condolences to her family and unrelenting respect for her. I like so many others when seeking a place of acceptance for loving fat women in a thin world found her early on when the web was still fledgeling.

Her acceptance of herself, in the way that she did it, showed me that I wasnt so strange to adore her shape of body. This woman was the first one I had ever seen who put herself out there proudly in such a way as to say I am not fat and beautiful.....I am just myself, and THAT is beautiful. 

The world will suffer for this loss, and continue to reap the benefits of her existance.

Rollhandler


----------



## meaulnes

I can´t belive this very sad news. Cindy was for me the archetype of SSBBW. Farewell in heaven, stay with us!


----------



## Durin

Cindy was someone that through her beauty enlightened all of us.

:bow:

Shared sorrow is diminished, shared joy increased.


----------



## mango

*Cindy was a pleasure to know and always vibrant and radiant from the first time I met her at the NAAFA Con in Boston, 2006.

She will be sorely missed.

May Her Dear Soul Rest In Peace.*


----------



## liz (di-va)

I still can't really believe this is true...I was so heart-broken to see this thread. She was way too young.

She was also, for me, like many, one of the very first visible women I saw online and as such was probably more important to me than I even ever knew.

She was also very very kind the very few times I met her. I remember feeling warmed by her open friendliness in a way I didn't expect.

I hope there is peace wherever she is now, and comfort.


----------



## Gromit

Cindy's site was amongst the first I would visit on a regular basis once I got on the Internet (1997, I believe). She always had the guys clamoring for more. It's obvious that she inspired a great many women, as well as helped a lot of men find out it was okay to be who you are and enjoy what you admire in a woman.

It was a pleasure to finally meet her in person in July of '97 or '98. I was invited to their house where I got to meet her and several other women I had seen & known online. It was like being a kid in a candy store.

Cindy was a sweetheart. It was always a pleasure to see her at events, and we would correspond and talk on the phone from time to time. She was such a dear soul. She had her share of trials and tribulations, but she never lost that sweet spirit.

Rest in peace, Cindy. We miss you.


----------



## UncannyBruceman

For those of you who _didn't_ know Cindy, at least please take a minute to reflect on how thankful you are to have a place like this, because it grew due in part to her inspiration and the lives she touched.

I probably should have said this yesterday, but I was so shocked that I could barely think straight.


----------



## Cat

This is such sad news. 

Our paths only crossed briefly, but I have still have strong memories of her softspoken and sweet nature...and an endearing laugh. I always hoped our paths would cross again. 

Cindy was an inspiration to me on many levels and her "Flabulous Home Page" was a direct inspiration for the development of my personal site, particularly the photos of the week. Without her leading the way all those many years ago, there would have been fewer BBWs/FAs who found inspiration to be proud of their own bodies and confident of their own desires. 

So, Cindy, thanks for your leadership and your influence. You will be missed.


----------



## Teecher

She was one of THE FIRST online models that was ever truly a BBW. To know that one of the pioneers of this whole thing for us is gone is truly a loss. 

God bless her loved ones and her legacy.

Teecher


----------



## sugar and spice

This is such shockingly sad news I almost don't know what to say. Cindy G was one of the first people I had the pleasure of speaking to many times both online and on the phone many years ago when I joined Dimensions. She was so sweet and funny a genuinely good person, she helped me in many ways to feel comfortable and accepting of myself as a ssbbw. My prayers are with her family and friends during this very difficult time. Cindy always be remembered and loved and missed so much.


----------



## Carol W.

.....and what a loss for all of us here. It's going a take a bit for me to be able to realize she is actually gone. A lovely woman in every sense of the word. Heaven has a new angel today.....and we are bereft. Rest in Peace, dear Cindy.


----------



## stan_der_man

I only knew Cindy from a couple of brief online notes to each other over the years but it still came as a shock to hear of her passing. She will be missed and remembered because she has touched the lives of many people over the years.

My condolences to her family, and my prayers and good thoughts to Cindy in the better place she has passed on to.


----------



## Mies

This is sad news. I wonder if she ever achieved her goal of visiting all 50 states. I hope so.


----------



## snuggletiger

I didn't know Cindy at all. I saw some of her video clips over the years. I am sad about her passing in that I am always sad when someone dies. I hope she wasn't in pain, and I hope that where ever she ends up, it is a place that is beautiful and peaceful. Just my humble two cents


----------



## Big Butt Asshley

Cindy was taken from this earth long before her time. My thoughts are with Cindy, her family and friends in this very difficult time.


----------



## Oldtimer76

How sad!

She truely will be missed by many.
I remember her as one of the first BBW models I saw on the net.
I have a very sad feeling in me right now. Am a little shocked, too.

How did she die? Suddenly from a heartfailure?

I am with her family and friends.


----------



## ValentineBBW

I am shocked and saddened too. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Sandie S-R

It's always tragic when we lose someone from this community, but especially so when it is someone like Cindy. It is clear by all the sweet words here that she was loved and deeply cared for. What an amazing legacy that she touched so many, so deeply. 

Cindy, you will be missed.


----------



## bexy

My thoughts are with everyone affected by this sad loss. Rest in Peace Cindy xxx


----------



## UncannyBruceman

Oldtimer76 said:


> How did she die? Suddenly from a heartfailure?



Listen, now is not the time to talk about how she died. Instead, let's talk about how she lived.

On a side note, I was never one of Cindy's closer friends, but rather, someone who grew as an FA and learned from all that she shared with the size-acceptance world.....and admired and loved her for it.

I know I'm not the only one, and I find myself nodding and smiling when I read the stories shared here by the guys and gals alike.

Thank you all for posting them; Cindy meant a lot to me when I was "growing up".


----------



## PhatChk

I never got to meet Cindy. But reading the beautiful things you guys are saying I feel like I really miss the opportunity of meeting some that was absolutely a great person. R.I.P Cindy.


----------



## troubadours

i didn't really know cindy but it's still very sad. my condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER

I can't believe she is gone.......she was one of the women I loved & adored..........


----------



## Wilson Barbers

I had limited email contact with Cindy years ago, and even from a distance her sweetness came through. My condolences to her firends and loved ones.


----------



## DeniseW

I've known Cindy for quite a few years, this is truly a major loss for our community, Cindy had such a sweet demeanor and always lit up a room. She will be sorely missed....


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Just because I no longer
stand in front of your eyes
doesn't mean you can't see me
close them,
I am there​
Just because I no longer
answer when you call my name
doesn't mean you can't hear me,
speak softly, listen carefully
there is my voice​
Just because I can no longer
touch your hands
doesn't mean you can't feel me,
hold on to another,
my arms are there

Just because I am no longer there 
to show you I love you
doesn't mean my love is gone,
Place your hand on your heart,
feel its beat
I am there​
Know that I am with God

Know that God is with you

And in that we are still with each other

Just because...​​​​*


----------



## Paul Delacroix

I'm deeply saddened to hear of Cindy's passing. I did not know her; I was just one of her many male admirers.

She was a wonderful role model of a bouncy, vigorous, beautiful supersized woman. I loved her photos and Internet video clips.

I will light a bonfire for you, Cindy.


----------



## bmann0413

I only talked to her a couple of times, and that was just on here. She was a really nice person and a joy to conversate with. I'm gonna miss her, and I pray for her family and her soul.


----------



## MaxArden

She was a great, nice lady and will be missed...


----------



## BBLEAO

She was such a sweet person, she was one of the few, who made me feel comfortable in what I liked in a woman, knew her only online, but wish I met her in person, you'll be greatly missed Cindy.


----------



## rainyday

I was so sorry to read this. Even though I didn't know Cindy it had always been clear from her occasional posts and things I read on the boards that she'd been a long-time indelible part of the culture here. My sympathies to her friends and family for this loss that came much too soon.


----------



## Still a Skye fan

My condolences to her family and friends.


Dennis


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

What an irrecoverable loss for her friends and family, and for this community, and for the world.  Rest in peace, Cindy.


----------



## tonynyc

RIP Cindy. My sympathies to her family and friends in this most difficult time.


----------



## olwen

I did not know her, but I offer my condolences to Cindy's family and friends as well.


----------



## AJ!




----------



## KHayes666

I miss Cindy already, hope she's in a better place now.

I'll never forget the first time I met her, I found her to be very pleasant, sweet and fun to talk to.

Its been a pleasure to know her, Dimensions is where it is now because she helped pave it. 

:-(


----------



## Ash

I'm still in shock by this. Cindy was always soft-spoken and friendly to me at events, and this is truly a loss for all of us. Cindy was one of the women who blazed the trail that we all walk down today. She was open, honest, and confident, and her site helped to make me who I am. Rest in peace, Cindy.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

I'm so sorry to hear about Cindy's passing. My heart goes out to her family, friends and everyone feeling her loss right now. 

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Star Struck

Not much to say that hasn't already been said. May the prayers of everybody go to Her family and friends in this terrible time.


----------



## alienlanes

I don't have much to add to what's already been said. Like a lot of guys in this community, I was a reader of Cindy's site back in the day. She was a true pioneer of this community, and the few times I met her in person, her kind, friendly personality was always evident. Rest in peace, Cindy.


----------



## superodalisque

my condolences to her family and friends who are hurting.


----------



## JoyJoy

Love and comfort to everyone....Cindy will be missed.


----------



## Santaclear

What terribly sad news. My only real contact with Cindy was chatting with her once in the Dimensions chatroom, but she's always seemed like such a sweet, intelligent, beautiful person. She was one of the early inspirations to the community, and will continue to be, for among other things being one of the very first very fat women with a strong internet presence (and unapolgetic about it!) She will be very much missed.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

My sincere condolences to her family,and friends in this time of sorrow


----------



## babyjeep21

Very sad! My sympathies to friends and family.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

I did not have the privilege of knowing her, but my sincerest condolences to her family, friends and all of those whose lives she touched.


----------



## midnightcomet

I didn't know Cindy personally, but her ebullient pride and grace showed through in her presence on the internet--and, I feel quite certain, in person. They were and are an inspiration to those who would have fat women and men viewed with the dignity that she strove for all to have. She always struck me as a wonderful example of courage and self-confidence that people of all sizes can aspire to. I will miss her, and I offer my sincere condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Fascinita

My condolences to Cindy's friends and family.


----------



## tonynyc

Well, I just got back from Maundy Thursday service today. It's hard to deal with the loss of someone special -but, it's a double blow when it comes during a "festive" time of the year. I'm sadden for Cindy's family and friends that knew her. Springtime and Easter will always be filled with emotions of happiness and sadness. 

During the service, the choir was singing this song and it bought a tear to my eye. Made me think of all the special people that I have lost. It's a very popular hymn and I wanted to share it for those that knew and cared about Cindy. 

*My Song is Love Unknown (Hymn)-Lyrics*

_My song is love unknown,
My Saviors love to me;
Love to the loveless shown,
That they might lovely be.
O who am I, that for my sake
My Lord should take, frail flesh and die?

He came from His blest throne
Salvation to bestow;
But men made strange, and none
The longed for Christ would know:
But O! my Friend, my Friend indeed,
Who at my need His life did spend.

Sometimes they strew His way,
And His sweet praises sing;
Resounding all the day
Hosannas to their King:
Then Crucify! is all their breath,
And for His death they thirst and cry.

Why, what hath my Lord done?
What makes this rage and spite?
He made the lame to run,
He gave the blind their sight,
Sweet injuries! Yet they at these
Themselves displease, and gainst Him rise.

They rise and needs will have
My dear Lord made away;
A murderer they saved,
The Prince of life they slay,
Yet cheerful He to suffering goes,
That He His foes from thence might free.

In life, no house, no home
My Lord on earth might have;
In death no friendly tomb
But what a stranger gave.
What may I say? Heavn was His home;
But mine the tomb wherein He lay.

Here might I stay and sing,
No story so divine;
Never was love, dear King!
Never was grief like Thine.
This is my Friend, in Whose sweet praise
I all my days could gladly spend._

*Video*

My Song is Love Unknown; Samuel Crossman c. 1624-1683


----------



## Punkin1024

Although I didn't know Cindy G. personally, I know she was greatly appreciated and thus her passing is a great loss to this community. Yet, I noticed that, even in her passing, she has brought many people together to remember her. My condolences and prayers to everyone whose lives she touched. ~


----------



## Pear320

My heartfelt condolences to Cindy's family and friends . . 
Peace, Prayers, and Blessings ..
Jan


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

To all who knew Cindy, you have my condolences. My thoughts and prayers go out to all her friends and family.


----------



## creativemacaronishapes

I am stunned and saddened by this news.


----------



## Blame Picasso

The Earth is a little less beautiful today, but the Heavens have a brighter glow from her smile.

My condolences,

Rob


----------



## Observer

I never knew Cindy G, but the outpouring of feelings here demonstrates that it would have been a wonderful thing if I had. I share the sense of loss of her many friends.


----------



## Gendo Ikari

Earlier today I was thinking about her medical bills and what we could do to help her out. I log on just now and this happened. I feel for her family. I never personally knew her, but like many others, she made an impression on a 11 or 12 year old me that was confused over liking larger women. She was an icon to this community and will never be forgotten.

Rest in Peace Cindy.


----------



## Russ2d

I am shocked that this happened I thought for sure I'd be reading about her being back and ready for more. I just can't imagine the Dimensions community without her, she's been here from the very beginning. Horrible... my prayers go out to her family.


----------



## pdgujer148

This is horrible news. 

I only shared a couple e-mails with Cindy; we were e-acquaintances at best. Still, it feels as if somebody much closer was lost.

Regards to friends, family, and all whose lives were touched by this wonderful person.


----------



## jellymulder

This is a complete tragedy!!! Cindy is the very first BBW I ever came across on the internet back in 1999. She may have been the very person who triggered my realisation that I preferred big women, so from that respect she made an incredibly significant on my life. I am very saddened by this because as far as I could tell she was beautiful both in and out. My thoughts go out to all her family and friends in this very sad time for them.


----------



## Flyin Lilac

I didn't have the pleasure of knowing Cindy, but my thoughts and condolences are with all of you who are hurting from this loss. Peace to you all, and to Cindy.


----------



## jersteff6

Cindy was a beautiful woman, inside and out. Her Flabulous web page and Heather's site were my introduction to the BBW world and led me to Dimensions. My condolences to her family and friends.

Jerry


----------



## Les Toil

As someone so eloquently stated here earlier, it's our loss but it's definitely Heaven's gain. 

Cindy and I exchanged brief hellos online for well over a dozen years but never had the pleasure to develop a friendship. Whenever she'd pop up on Dimensions, it was great to see everybody shower her with lots of "Hey girlfriend! How ya been?!". 

She was--and is--so well loved.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

Like many others, I did not know her well, but she was an icon in the FA/SS/BBW movement.

She will be missed.


----------



## pmdogg

I don't post much here, but this one deserves a thought to tell the world my thoughts. I have been into the FA scene since 1996. I have had the pleasure of fantasizing about women I know I'd never meet,
The Internet has made things a little better, and I am only proud as can be of the support and love this site has created. Cindy was an icon of proud individuals who raised the bar for "fat" "disgusting women. So many people have been fortunate to see her and be affected by her in positive ways. Thank God for women like cyndi, your impact on the world was huge, and eyes and hearts were opened to your beautful self. May the world see your pioneering and continue our plan to let fat become richer than gold. God bless Cindy; RIP. Show the man upstairs how to eat it ul. My condolences to her family and God bless!


----------



## FAinPA

Sincere condolences to Cindy's family and many, many friends. We are so saddened. All I can think about is how grateful I am to Cindy. No question that without the courage she demonstrated as a pioneer in this community, I would not have been inspired to embrace my preference. It's thus safe to say that Cindy is directly responsible for me being happily married. I'm confident I'm not the only fella here who can say the same. For that, we are forever in debt to your grace, beauty and fortitude.

_Fare you well, fare you well
We love you more than words can tell_


----------



## loggamatt

Like so many others have already said, Cindy's site was the first BBW site I found when I was starting to discover my identity as a FA.  I have never spoken to her, but I owe her a debt of gratitude nonetheless for bringing me into this BBW world.

This story seems to be echoed over and over. How many people can truly say that they have touched and shaped as many lives as Cindy has? Very few.

A very sad loss. My condolences to her family and loved ones.


----------



## xkimberleex

Thank you everyone for your kind words. My aunt truly was an amazing person and she is a big part of why i am comfortable with my body. All my life she encouraged me to not care what other people thought, to be proud of myself no matter what. She inspired me a lot and it's so nice to read about how she inspired other people. When my mom gets out of the hospital I will have to tell her to read what all of you have said. It will touch her as much as it has touched me. Cindy was her best friend, one of her only true friends in fact. She was always so easy to talk to and so understanding. She was such a beautiful person and I'm so glad that she got to show all of you that. She was the best aunt anyone could ever have. I would love to stay in touch with all of you. Please add me on myspace or facebook. 

www.myspace.com/kimberleex
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=213200225&ref=profile

Take care everyone,
Kimber


----------



## Shosh

I cannot believe it. I never met Cindy, but what a beautiful face and a beautiful smile she had.
She was so young. It is just not fair.
I was only recently thinking of asking for an add to her MySpace page because I wanted to tell her there, what I have just said here.

Bless you Cindy. Another rose to watch over us from above.


----------



## New_Exposures

my sincere condolences to all those that cared about her and feel her loss


----------



## swamptoad

This is very sad. 


She was indeed a very sweet person and had a wonderful sense of humor.
My most sincerest condolences to her family and loved ones.


----------



## moniquessbbw

This is so sad. I was in shock when I saw this thread. Cindy was always nice to me when ever I saw her at conventions. I remember her old page and it made me decide to model too. RIP Cindy.


----------



## Ernest Nagel

Took me awhile to find this again. Seemed appropriate on several levels.

*A Parable of Immortality*

I am standing upon the seashore.
A ship at my side spreads her white sails to the morning breeze
and starts for the blue ocean.

She is an object of beauty and strength,
and I stand and watch until at last she hangs
like a speck of white cloud
just where the sea and sky come down to mingle with each other.
Then someone at my side says,
" There she goes! "

Gone where?

Gone from my sight . . . that is all.

She is just as large in mast and hull and spar
as she was when she left my side
and just as able to bear her load of living freight
to the place of destination.

Her diminished size is in me, not in her.

And just at the moment
when someone at my side says,
" There she goes! "
there are other eyes watching her coming . . .
and other voices ready to take up the glad shout . . .

" Here she comes! "

~Henry Van Dyke

I never met Cindy but her willingness to be admired for who she was made my life as an FA a little easier. I wish I'd thanked her for all her generosity before now. Cindy, my belated thanks and lasting appreciation for who you will always be. :bow:


----------



## goochoid

Very sad news indeed.

I take my hat off to a very lovely lady.

An inspiration.


----------



## rentahero

loggamatt said:


> Like so many others have already said, Cindy's site was the first BBW site I found when I was starting to discover my identity as a FA. I have never spoken to her, but I owe her a debt of gratitude nonetheless for bringing me into this BBW world.



Right on, same here. She was an inspiration.


----------



## Happy FA

Cindy was someone I "knew" first through her website oh so many internet years ago. As others have pointed out she was truly a trailblazer, bringing the beauty of fat women to the table when it wasn't chic or PC to do so. For those of us FA's who seeked confirmation of the beauty of the women we found attractive Cindy presented herself in such a positive way that one couldn't help but see that she "knew" she was attractive. By reflection so many other women who didn't see themselves as attractive came to see that they too were attractive to others, and more importantly to themselves. Cindy waddled the waddle in addition to talking the talk.

Years after having "met" her through her website and then in Dimensions Chat, I had the opportunity to meet her at a number of Naafa events. The real life Cindy was so much more than the sum of her online parts. She was a warm, loving, generous optimist, always looking for the good in others and enjoying basking in the fat accepting and admiring community of which she was such an important founding pillar. Despite her various problems and difficulties she continued to maintain a positive mental outlook and to generously offer her advice, presence and attention to those who were trying to make the jump to self acceptance and open FA'hood.

She is missed and will continue to be missed, but the gifts she provided to me, many others(as evidenced by so many of the comments) and to the fat acceptance and fat admiring populations will not end with her passing.

Go forth and make heaven fat friendly for us when we all rejoin you Cindy.

Happy FA(somewhat less happy today)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus

xkimberleex said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. My aunt truly was an amazing person and she is a big part of why i am comfortable with my body. All my life she encouraged me to not care what other people thought, to be proud of myself no matter what. She inspired me a lot and it's so nice to read about how she inspired other people. When my mom gets out of the hospital I will have to tell her to read what all of you have said. It will touch her as much as it has touched me. Cindy was her best friend, one of her only true friends in fact. She was always so easy to talk to and so understanding. She was such a beautiful person and I'm so glad that she got to show all of you that. She was the best aunt anyone could ever have. I would love to stay in touch with all of you. Please add me on myspace or facebook.
> 
> www.myspace.com/kimberleex
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=213200225&ref=profile
> 
> Take care everyone,
> Kimber


Thank you for posting, Kimber. Your aunt had many friends and admirers here, and we will all miss her.


----------



## imfree

xkimberleex said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. My aunt truly was an amazing person and she is a big part of why i am comfortable with my body. All my life she encouraged me to not care what other people thought, to be proud of myself no matter what. She inspired me a lot and it's so nice to read about how she inspired other people. When my mom gets out of the hospital I will have to tell her to read what all of you have said. It will touch her as much as it has touched me. Cindy was her best friend, one of her only true friends in fact. She was always so easy to talk to and so understanding. She was such a beautiful person and I'm so glad that she got to show all of you that. She was the best aunt anyone could ever have. I would love to stay in touch with all of you. Please add me on myspace or facebook.
> 
> www.myspace.com/kimberleex
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/profile.php?id=213200225&ref=profile
> 
> Take care everyone,
> Kimber



Thank you for that beautiful post. I speak for many in
welcoming you to Dimensions Forums with open arms.


----------



## Velvet

I didn't know her personally but I appreciate her pioneering ways and my thoughts and condolences to those close to her.
XO
Velvet




AnnMarie said:


> Cindy G. passed on today (Wednesday).
> 
> This community was greatly impacted by Cindy. Long before the myriad of sites and resources we now have, there were a few pioneers who staked out their claim and showed the world that big was not only beautiful, but "flabulous". Cindy G. was one of those people. Her site, and the people it helped inspire, are part of our online history. Any man or woman who's online today and enjoying parts of our larger community is likely benefiting from part of the trail blazed by people like Cindy. Finding a woman who was willing to share pieces of her life, images of herself, and even videos, before most even understood how to use dial up, etc. She was ahead of the curve. She helped so many women see that fat can be sexy and alluring, and so many men realize they are not alone in their preference for a large, soft partner. She supported NAAFA and other size acceptance events throughout the years, and was always happy to spend time chatting with new and old friends alike.
> 
> Cindy's untimely passing is truly tragic and we've lost a wonderful spirit today, a woman who's soft spoken nature and kind smile was a welcome sight to any who had the pleasure of knowing her. Please keep Cindy's family and loved ones in your thoughts and prayers while they deal with the passing of a truly kind and gentle soul.
> 
> Please feel free to share your thoughts and memories of Cindy with those in the community. For those who knew her it will be a wonderful memorial, and for those who didn't, it will give them a glimpse of the special person behind the pictures.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Cindy truly was a pioneer, and such an important woman to BBW/FA culture.
for me personally, Cindy's beautiful image really helped me, when i was younger, to understand what it is to be an FA. furthermore, her image helped me see that fat women can be every bit as sexy as the girls in magazines and on TV.

although she will be missed greatly, her flabulous memory will live on.

to all her friends and relations here on DIMs, i extend my sincere, deep sympathy.


----------



## JMNYC

I can't believe it. I don't even want to ask about the circumstances, only that I hope she didn't suffer.

What I remember most about Cindy was her eyes. When I met her in 2002 at a BBW event, she was sitting at a table and I just remember how she looked at me---really looked at me with those huge expressive eyes, right into mine, no defense, heart open, when we were introduced. Big smile. 

Truly a good soul, never had a single bad word to say about anyone, took people as they were, even the haters out there on the web. Made the best of whatever situation she was handed, and she was handed a lot of challenges over the past 10 years.

RIP, honey...I'm sorry you had to go. Hugs from my soul to yours.


----------



## ATrueFA

I haven't posted here in at least 2 years but someone told me what happened and about the thread here.
I want to offer my condolences to Cindy's friends and family. I am so sad to hear about her passing and at such a young age 
I meet Cindy in the mid 90's at one of the NAAFA events and Cindy and Mr G came to the mini bash SVS and I hosted about 10 years ago. She was a sweet person and she will be missed....

Dave


----------



## stillblessed23

I am so shocked! I never knew Cindy personally but from the few times I spoke to her online I knew that she was a sweet and kind woman. I too felt honored when she responded to a post of mine. I remember cindy being one of the first ssbbw that I saw online when I was about 13 or 14. She is one of the woman who just from sharing herself in that way helped to make me realize that I was not a freak or an outcast for being a fat girl. She has been an amazing trailblazer and my dearest wishes and prayers go out to her family and friends. She is in a better place now, far better than this world, where there is no pain, no suffering, and no judgement.


----------



## Deidrababe

When Ann Marie Called me on Wednesday night I was stunned to learn of Cindy's passing.

When you know someone is sick...you just assume "oh, she'll be fine" and we tend to not think the worst - however....the worst happened.

I've known Cindy since - well, Since she was out there on the scene in the mid 90's - She was kind, sweet and never had a bad thing to say about anyone -

She is blessed to have so many people that have such wonderful things to say about here - I hope she has taken time out of her hectic days of "Heaven Orientation" to read the beautiful posts people have left for her.

Try today to say something nice to someone you love before they are gone - so they will always know how much they mean to you!

Cindy - you are free - take flight - soar - you will be missed.

Deeds


----------



## fatcharlie

To sad when I read about this

Cindy had a beautiful smile and allways a glimce in her eyes.

:bow:Thanks Cindy :bow:
RIP Cindy you will be missed.

Charlie


----------



## UncannyBruceman

xkimberleex said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words. My aunt truly was an amazing person and she is a big part of why i am comfortable with my body.



Kimber,

Whatever you know about this website or about the community that uses it, be proud in knowing that your aunt makes up part of its foundation.

In the earlier days of the internet, the Dimensions universe was less than half this size it is now...maybe even less than a third. Cindy was a pillar in this community, and a countless number of wayward souls like myself came through here and found Cindy's Flabulous Homepage.

Your aunt's site brightened our days like you can't believe. Guys like me were smiling as we browsed through its pages, and we all felt better about ourselves, knowing that women like her really did exist. Up until that point, I was used to dating women who hated how they looked and criticized me for admiring them. Your Aunt Cindy's website reinforced the thought that I COULD find a fat diva who would appreciate my admiration, and that I just needed to better my screening process and broaden my search.

Women also frequented her site, and I'd imagine that they probably got more fulfillment out of it than the men did. Here was a woman over 500lbs who endured all the same harsh judgments and ridicules of a fat-hating society and still walked upright, with a charming, energetic smile on her face. She had "been there and done that", and that had a profound impact on many ladies of all sizes and ages.

Anyone who visited her site got something out of it. If you were a fat girl looking for hot clothes, you'd go to Cindy. If you were a fat-lovin' guy who wanted to know how to make their supersized girlfriend feel like a million dollars, you'd go to Cindy. And she didn't even have to talk to you, you could just browse her pages and look through her links and figure everything out for yourself; knowing her as a friend was just an added bonus! But still, everyone learned something about themselves through her story. She made us all better people, or at least made us more confident about ourselves and who we are.

My last interaction with her was on Memorial Day weekend of last year. My last girlfriend and I had just gotten to the hotel, and I ran into your aunt while making my way to the gym. She was in great spirits, and later that weekend, she came over to spend some time with my girlfriend and I in the lobby before we had left. I know she had her share of bad times over recent years, and it was great to see her smiling and laughing again. 

Kimber, I am deeply affected by the loss of your aunt. She wasn't just a friend to me, she was more like a superhero; she touched many lives and there was nothing negative about her (where as I am an anti-hero  ). She did what very few had the courage to do, and now she is off to better place and a peaceful rest. God bless her.


----------



## Snackgirl

I don't come around here often any more either (*sends a hello to True*) but feel the need to hang out quietly with you all awhile. To quote AJ, :-(


----------



## Totmacher

Cindy was like a rock star to me: beautiful, confident, famous, sweet ... I remember the second time I saw her in person at a bash and all I could think was, "wow, _Cindy_ remembers my name!". I didn't know her well, but she certainly left as big an impact on me as anyone here and I'm sure that she's gone to whichever reward she believed in.


----------



## Elminster

I was visiting pencomputing back when I had a 300 baud modem and couldn't even see the pictures before I downloaded them. sometime around then I remember her being present, she has been a longstanding icon in this world, she will be missed.


----------



## largenlovely

oh man  I was able to call and chat with her briefly a few weeks ago when i found out she was sick..i've been in the process of moving and only just now got back online. I got so busy that i wasn't able to call and check on her ......

this is just horrible news...horrible...I don't even have words for it.

Cindy was one of the sweetest women i knew from this community. I'm heartbroken that this happened....just heartbroken 

I loves ya Cindy <3 :wubu:


----------



## ssbbwnut

I still can not fathom that Cindy is gone. I had just spoken to her this past Sat. and saw her the weekend before last. She was getting better, I dont understand this. I feel so empty inside.
Thank you all for your kind words, thank you very much.
She changed my life forever, there will never be another Cindy. We have all lost such an amazing person, caring, forgiving, understanding, funny, sweet, fun to be with and be around, i could go on for ever...
Thank you god for putting her in my life, but why take her so soon?

Rest peacefully Cindy.
Glenn.


----------



## UncannyBruceman

ssbbwnut said:


> Thank you god for putting her in my life, but why take her so soon?



I hate to sound cliche, but everyone here is probably thinking "only the good die young". I was never much of a religious person, but my theory is that select people are taken before their time simply because they've already earned their place in heaven. She earned her own fat-friendly spot, and the almighty deemed her ready to partake in her just rewards in the afterlife.

You have my condolences, friend.


----------



## Rosebud

As I read the tributes here, I find myself thinking "Yes, exactly." Everything I need to say about Cindy is here. We are all so lucky that she was here in this world with us. Perhaps she was sent here to change things for the better...


----------



## UncannyBruceman

Rosebud said:


> As I read the tributes here, I find myself thinking "Yes, exactly." Everything I need to say about Cindy is here. We are all so lucky that she was here in this world with us. Perhaps she was sent here to change things for the better...



...and she has.


----------



## imfree

UncannyBruceman said:


> I hate to sound cliche, but everyone here is probably thinking "only the good die young". I was never much of a religious person, but my theory is that select people are taken before their time simply because they've already earned their place in heaven. She earned her own fat-friendly spot, and the almighty deemed her ready to partake in her just rewards in the afterlife.
> 
> You have my condolences, friend.





Rosebud said:


> As I read the tributes here, I find myself thinking "Yes, exactly." Everything I need to say about Cindy is here. We are all so lucky that she was here in this world with us. Perhaps she was sent here to change things for the better...





UncannyBruceman said:


> ...and she has.



Amen. Changes for the better are what makes a little bit of
Cindy and others like her "live" within us. We have been 
mightily blessed by their presence on Earth.


----------



## blubrluvr

This seems so sudden! What happened? Was there an accident? I've heard so many stories of how some healthcare "professionals" don't know how to handle supersize patients. I hope she got the care she needed/deserved.

-blubrluvr


----------



## UncannyBruceman

blubrluvr said:


> This seems so sudden! What happened? Was there an accident? I've heard so many stories of how some healthcare "professionals" don't know how to handle supersize patients. I hope she got the care she needed/deserved.
> 
> -blubrluvr



Again, now's really not the time to talk about this. How she lived should be more important to us than how she died (for the time being). All of us who knew her or knew OF her got something positive from her, and now is the time to share that in hopes that we can do for others what she had done for us.


----------



## Totmacher

I respectfully disagree. Just because someone hasn't been keeping up doesn't mean that one's lost the right to know the details of his or her friend's death. I don't believe that this is the thread to discuss it, but - for some people - the knowledge helps bring closure.


----------



## Enchanted Twilight

Sad sad news indeed. I remember when I was in University and came across her webpage. It was refreshing to find and really helped me establish that my preference was not freakish but instead, just a preference. Though we are saddened by this news, we can take some solace in the fact that she is in a better place - paradise. Bon journe, Cindy G.


----------



## sunnie1653

This is so sad  My prayers and condolences to Cindy's husband, family, and to this community.


----------



## TraciJo67

Totmacher said:


> I respectfully disagree. Just because someone hasn't been keeping up doesn't mean that one's lost the right to know the details of his or her friend's death. I don't believe that this is the thread to discuss it, but - for some people - the knowledge helps bring closure.



x2 .......


----------



## Addmore

Dimensions and NAAFA should do a tribute to Cindy's life at the next Convention, I'm sure this has been discussed but she really did a lot throughout the years just being a wonderful happy lady. 

RIP Cindy


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J

Memories of Cindy.

Just like you Bruce, I too met Cindy at that Memorial Day Bash in 2006. My first memory of her is at the pool as well. She just floated on and I was absolutely amazed by her grace. We smiled at each other and spent some time chatting off and on that weekend. She was very sweet and warm.
I had the privilege of chatting with her many a time at Heavenly Bodies events in the past three years whilst I performed and promoted Big Moves shows in Boston. She always welcomed me with a smile.

RIP Cindy.


----------



## jbourne678

Life is a poor player strutting upon the stage, a brief voice for a moment, then is heard no more.

Shakespeare


----------



## jbourne678

Totmacher, I agree. It is natural and kindly human nature to want to know how one died. Knowing how one died is as much a part of knowing the person as knowing how they lived. It also helps to establish a sympathetic perspective.


----------



## Mikey

The outpouring of shock and sorrow over Cindy's very untimely death is unprecedented on this site. I just hope she knew how much she was loved and admired by all of us!! Again, this wonderful woman will be missed by legions of people, some she didn't even know she had touched in a positive way!
May she rest in peace and may her family be comforted by the knowledge of how many people cared about her and were helped by her kindness and persona, both directly and indirectly.


----------



## Donna

Shocked and sad. My condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## formerking

This news has me shocked and saddened. Cindy, an icon in this community, has contributed extraordinarily to the mission of this web site from the early days on. Although I have never met her in person I know I will be missing her.


----------



## GordoNegro

Just disbelief, I'm here remembering her joy and spirit from the old board. My sincerest condolences to those of you who were closest to her and feeling her loss twice as much.


----------



## largenlovely

I've been in shock about this and haven't known what to say. I wrote someone about it and that helped me to formulate some of my thoughts and feelings. So i thought that maybe i could say a few words myself about the Cindi that i got to meet.

I met Cindi a number of years ago and she was just so very quiet and shy. I think we both just nodded and smiled when we met lol. Since that time i've met her a couple more times i believe at other bashes but i didn't get to speak with her on an intimate level until the last Memorial Day bash i attended. 

At that last event, me and Cindi were able to spend some time together and had an intimate conversation that showed me what a truly great person she was. We were able to sit there and chat about relationships and life as an ssbbw and how things changed for us personally. I got to talk to her for over an hour privately as we waited to leave the bash. That was when i got to know her better and knew that she was a great person and that i wanted to know her even more. She made an amazing impression on me after being able to talk to her one on one. 

When i talked to Cindi i could just feel her sweet nature radiating from her and see it in her eyes. She was such a sympathetic and forgiving person that i was amazed. It's rare that you get to meet people like that anymore. I held Cindi in very high esteem after that and i feel sad that i won't get to know her even better.

When i found out she was sick, i was so greatful that Randi let us know so i could call and speak to her. I wanted to let her know that even though we hadn't gotten to talk a whole lot since the bash, except a few emails and such, that i still thought of her and cared about what happened to her. 

Hearing about this just really makes me sad I know it's cliche to say it when someone dies, but this time it has never been more true...the world lost a really good person.


----------



## loveembig

My sympathies to the family and friends of Cindy. I don't visit here as often as I once did, so I am only now learning of this tragedy. I was truly shocked to hear of this and words cannot come close to describe this loss. Although I never met Cindy and I only corresponded with her a few times ever so briefly, I always considered her to be a remarkable and courageous individual who wasn't afraid to enjoy life. As a young FA, Cindy was one of the first SSBBWs I came across on the net and she will alway hold a special place in my memory. From reading the heart felt out pouring this loss has generated it is safe to say that Cindy was an irreplaceable member of this community and she will be terribly missed by all. 

In closing I would like to add that this is just another reminder to all of us that our time here is short and it is a fact of life that we all will eventually lose the ones closest to us. So I would just like to say that we should celebrate our time here and cherish each and every day that we are on this earth. 

Regards


----------



## Anna

I think this has been the hardest thing I have ever written. I have never thought I would have to write this about my best friend. I know we have not spoken in a long while, but she was my best friend in the world. She has been my friend for more years then I can remember. She was with me threw the good, the bad and the ugly. 
Cindy was a amazing woman, she loved with all of herself, never holding anything back not that one little bit. She had such a large heart, she always opened herself to everyone, and she loved spending time with her friends and loved ones. She was a shy person when you first meet her, she will smile and say hello but one on one she was an amazing woman. She was so smart and down to earth, grounded in every since of the word. 
The two most important beings in this world to her. I think Cindy will miss more than anyone is Luna and Geo her wonderful cats that she had for so long. She loved them so much they were her children. Her family meant so much to her, she was so concerned for her sister and the children, I remember one time her sister became ill and Cindy went and stayed with the girls, they were still young and under age so they could not stay alone. We would chat on the phone how she was staying there and so afraid that her sister would not make it. She loved them all so much. Her mom and dad are such amazing parents, when things were ruff for her when she split up with her husband her parents opened there arms to her and brought her back home to stay until she could be on her feet again. I know Cindy has a brother but I honestly never got to know him. But she always had such lovely things to say about him and his family. 
I know Cindy had two special men in her life that she cared for more than anyone would ever know and they know who they are. As I said when Cindy loved she loved with all of her heart and soul. 
Cindy and I were like sisters, every email or phone call or message we sent to each other, we always at the end wrote love you sis. Well I know I can say I love you sis and miss you more then you know. When I was ill she was the only one I let really know how bad it was, she called me as much as she could, or called my family when I was not able to speak. I am so sorry that I could not be there for her in her time of need. I knew she was sick, but never knew she was that ill. I hurt so much that I was not able to talk to her and tell her I loved her so much that I would be there for her no matter what. I know that Cindy is up there with the angels and looking down at us all and is so amazed at all the loving words everyone has said. She was a amazing woman and will be a amazing angel, she will be watching down on us and be with us at every gathering there will be from this day forward. 

Cindy your with the angels now, rest in peace my friend, you will so be missed more then you will ever know. I love you sis.


----------



## squidge dumpling

My heart goes out to Cindys family and friends.


----------



## Miss Vickie

This is just so sad, and I'm even more saddened by all the people hurt by her loss. I hope she knew how loved she was, and how many people's lives she touched.


----------



## SamanthaNY

Anna said:


> I think this has been the hardest thing I have ever written. I have never thought I would have to write this about my best friend. I know we have not spoken in a long while, but she was my best friend in the world. She has been my friend for more years then I can remember. She was with me threw the good, the bad and the ugly.
> Cindy was a amazing woman, she loved with all of herself, never holding anything back not that one little bit. She had such a large heart, she always opened herself to everyone, and she loved spending time with her friends and loved ones. She was a shy person when you first meet her, she will smile and say hello but one on one she was an amazing woman. She was so smart and down to earth, grounded in every since of the word.
> The two most important beings in this world to her. I think Cindy will miss more than anyone is Luna and Geo her wonderful cats that she had for so long. She loved them so much they were her children. Her family meant so much to her, she was so concerned for her sister and the children, I remember one time her sister became ill and Cindy went and stayed with the girls, they were still young and under age so they could not stay alone. We would chat on the phone how she was staying there and so afraid that her sister would not make it. She loved them all so much. Her mom and dad are such amazing parents, when things were ruff for her when she split up with her husband her parents opened there arms to her and brought her back home to stay until she could be on her feet again. I know Cindy has a brother but I honestly never got to know him. But she always had such lovely things to say about him and his family.
> I know Cindy had two special men in her life that she cared for more than anyone would ever know and they know who they are. As I said when Cindy loved she loved with all of her heart and soul.
> Cindy and I were like sisters, every email or phone call or message we sent to each other, we always at the end wrote love you sis. Well I know I can say I love you sis and miss you more then you know. When I was ill she was the only one I let really know how bad it was, she called me as much as she could, or called my family when I was not able to speak. I am so sorry that I could not be there for her in her time of need. I knew she was sick, but never knew she was that ill. I hurt so much that I was not able to talk to her and tell her I loved her so much that I would be there for her no matter what. I know that Cindy is up there with the angels and looking down at us all and is so amazed at all the loving words everyone has said. She was a amazing woman and will be a amazing angel, she will be watching down on us and be with us at every gathering there will be from this day forward.
> 
> Cindy your with the angels now, rest in peace my friend, you will so be missed more then you will ever know. I love you sis.



I thought of you when I first heard this news. I remembered when you and Cindy first met (I think?) and were spending a lot of time together taking pics, etc. Back when we all spent a lot of time in Beseen chat.... heady times, they were. 

I'm sorry for your loss, (((((((((Dixie)))))))).


----------



## weetabix

Cindy was so strong and robust. There is a video of her doing some amazing physical things. This must be like when a rock climbing club loses a member in a fall. I remember first seeing her site in 1997 or was it 1996? I hope you enjoyed yourself as much as the enjoyment you gave to us. You inspired many people.

Rest In Peace CindyG (yeah I know you changed it).


----------



## swinglifeaway

It's probably already been said in the 10 pages but I just found out. From my memory Cindy was one of the few people promoting size acceptance and these communities were splinter cells of such small size compared to what we have now and have undoubtedly saved lives by turning the tides on mass media.

We didn't just lose a friend or a model, we lost a soldier  Well wishes to the family and friends who knew her.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Cindy to me was one beautiful woman, she was my Marilyn Monroe, someone that I used to view when I was younger, and just a teenager in high school. When I talked to her online once, it was an honor. As I am sitting here, I thinking of the song, "Candle in the Wind" by Elton John, she was to me, my Norma Jean, and I would have loved to known her, but I was just a kid.I am 26 going on 27 now, and I feel that she was an impact on how I see women of size, and the beauty that they are. 

God Bless you CindyG, your candle may have faded, but your legend, your spirit never will...


----------



## jcas50

I too will miss Cindy. I only met her once, at a NJ Minibash. I didn't say much to her, but she seemed sweet and happy to be with her friends and fans. I guess I did not see her earliest web pages as much as some of the others, I was later than most getting home internet access. But I certainly realize that she was a pioneer. The world will always admire those who dare to take the first step. 

Last week I lost my boss. I was away from town and returned to find that things had changed. I really feel some of the same feelings here. I go to work and my mentor can't help me any more. I come to the web and this beautiful shining example of courage and fat acceptance is gone. We are all a little bit less well off for the loss.

May you rest in peace, Cindy.


----------



## xkimberleex

I know that most of you are too far away to attend but i wanted to let everyone know when her memorial service is going to be.this is the obituary that they ran in the paper...we made sure to include the NAAFA 

Cindy A. (Progin) Griffith formerly of Leominster, teacher's aide; 41 BELCHERTOWN Cindy A. (Progin) Griffith, 41, formerly of Leominster, died Wednesday, April 8, 2009, in UMass Medical Center, Worcester. She was born December 28, 1967, in Leominster, daughter of Paul and Martha (Cosenza) Progin. She graduated from Leominster High School in 1985 and Mount Wachusett Community College in 1988. She worked as a teacher's aide in Leominster, and a nurse's aide in Groton. Cindy, along with her family was a member of the Joanettes Drum and Bugle Corps, The Kingsman Drum and Bugle and the NAAFA. She enjoyed reading, computers, oil painting, and writing poetry and short stories. She was an avid Harry Connick, Jr. fan and traveled to Washington to see him perform. She will be missed by her favorite cats, Luna and Geo. Besides her parents, Paul and Martha Progin, she leaves her longtime companion, Glenn Lazwel; her brother, Peter Progin and his wife, Joyce of Leominster; her sister, MaryAnn E. Goguen of Fitchburg; four nieces, Christina Goguen, Kimberlee Goguen, both of Fitchburg, Holly Progin, and Sarah Progin Sims, both of Leominster; and her former husband, Brian Griffith and his wife, Elizabeth of Palmer. GRIFFITH The memorial service will be held Thursday, April 16, at 10:00 A.M. in Brandon Funeral Home, 305 Wanoosnoc Rd., Fitchburg. There are no calling hours. In lieu of flowers, memorial donations may be made to NAAFA, Inc., PO Box 22510, Oakland, CA 94609 or online at www.naafa.org. 

thank you everyone


----------



## broadesque

How sad it was to hear the news. It's been years since I posted here, but I felt I should share a memory with everyone. 1998, at ATrueFA's house, I joined SVS, Dave and others for a mini-bash. Cindy and Mr. G drove down, too. Dinnertime the first night, someone suggested a chinese buffet. I will never forget the expression on the faces of staff as we all, (about a dozen BBW's and a few FA's,) entered the restaurant. They wouldn't be making much profit with US dining there that night! Cindy and Mr. G sat at the head of the table and I felt absolutely in awe of her. She was so confident, happy, and beautiful. And she remained in the years to come, (as have so many others,) an icon of loveliness, generosity, confidence and bravado. Watching Cindy G. on her site boosted my self-confidence immeasurably. 

My heart goes out to her family and friends. 

She leaves us, too early, to never grow old.
But her wings, like her heart, will be made of gold.

{{{{{HUGS}}}}} to all,
Nina & Kenny


----------



## Friday

I never met Cindy, but from what I read here in her interactions with others, she was a kind and loving soul, full of grace and the desire to make the world a better place. It is just a tiny bit darker now.


----------



## JigglyJess

HeatherBBW said:


> I'm still in shock and overwhelmed that Cindy is gone. But I want her to know, if she's reading this in fat girl heaven, that I miss her too!




I was so shocked to hear the news. I am still do not know any of the circumstances or what is being done for memorials,services, donations or anything at all but I am willing to help in anyway I can to commemorate her and be there for everyone in this horrible tragic time.

Cindy you will be so missed and I know you are in fat girl heaven for being one of the most kind and sweetest woman in the world. So sorry for your loss. It will be never be anything more than sad that you are gone.

Fat hugs
Jessica


----------



## JMNYC

...still can't believe it's true...


----------



## runningman

Tragic news. 
RIP Cindy.


----------



## activistfatgirl

Aw,  I don't know what I could possibly say besides I'm very sorry to hear this. RIP Cindy.


----------



## ashmamma84

Deepest sympathy to her friends and family. RIP Cindy.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl

I am so sad to hear this. We did not get to meet Cindy but have long admired her.


----------



## Wantabelly

Like so many people have said, Cindy was one of the first ladies I came across on the web when I realised there was an FA scene. I never spoke to her, but I could always tell just from her face that she was a truly gorgeous person, inside and out. I haven't been online for a few days, so to come on and read this today has really shocked and saddened me  

Beautiful lady - Your contribution to this scene will continue to speak volumes for decades to come. 

Never forgotten - RIP Cindy <3


----------



## bigbob10000

Cindy will be terribly missed. She was such a cheery soul. I hope she knows we all will miss her and think the world of her.


BigBob10000


----------



## Baba Fats

Reading these many tributes, it become obvious that we've not only lost a friend and colleague, we've lost an irreplaceable cultural treasure, akin to those two great Buddhas turned to rubble by the Taliban. The 'net will never be the same without CindyG. Surely no other individual did as much to challenge our culture's prevailing notion of what is sexy - not in a flamboyant way, but quietly, engagingly, and never without a wry smile. Measured in years, her life was much too short. But if our time on earth is measured by the positive impact we have on others, I can think of few who had a fuller life, or a richer one.


----------



## Buffie

Cindy. 

You are so very missed.


----------



## Leesa

Is anyone attending her memorial service this week?


----------



## Gromit

Leesa said:


> Is anyone attending her memorial service this week?


No, unfortunately . . . I wanted to be there, but can't get out of work.

I will be remembering Cindy, though, and her family during the time of the service. The best I can do is offer my prayers, love, and support.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I'm going. I'm taking the day off.


----------



## AnnMarie

Yes, I'm going and then heading to work.


----------



## Mr_Longhair

Deepest sympathy to all her friends and family.

the FA/BBW Community lost a pioneer....

/Mr L


----------



## hillking12

wow this is really sad. My deepest prayers and condolences go out to her family and close friends.


----------



## TJF

I have been offline for a few days and only saw this now. I have always feared the day that one of my favourite ladies would pass on for whatever reason, and I'm deeply saddened by Cindy's passing. Like for so many others, Cindy was one of the first SSBBW to come out and have a website that featured sets which later became popular features - the too tight jeans set, the eating sets, videos of belly rubs, before and after pictures, the growth charts, and of course, the picture of the week, which I was looking forward to every day of the week.

Cindy, or CindyG, as she was known, was, to my mind, THE pioneer of these kind of BBW features, back then in 1997 or earlier. She paved the way. She was a true pioneer. Her home page is a living testimonial to that time, http://www.geocities.com/Paris/9430. It is web history.

I remember that sometimes back in 1998, I won a contest that she had where you had to guess how much she had gained after a short absence. I won a great picture, a photo that she sent me via snail mail - so very sweet to do this for her fans. I was so proud, and I still have that picture, treasured away.

CindyG, you will be my hero for ever and ever! So kind, so sweet, so loving, so pioneering. Always personal in her sets, always with style. A true character. We all owe her so much. She lives on in every proud smile of every fat girl, and in every FA's happiness.

Rest in peace, and love to her family. I hope they know what she meant to the world of size acceptance.

Love, TJF


----------



## Leesa

Leesa said:


> Is anyone attending her memorial service this week?



Sadly, I can not make it. My thought and prayers will be with her family and friends all day.


----------



## PrettyKitty

Rest well in heaven.


----------



## gfx3d2004

My thoughts are to the family and the extensive list of friends she has.

She was definately a pioneer and I think we have a lot to thank her for.


----------



## Lardibutts

I would like to post at the time when I judge people will be gathered to pay their respects to CindyG. 
She was truly one of the webs greatest of Great Goddesses.
Since I found out last night, I have been able to attend to little else except grieve over our loss  and at such a young age.
We all will have our own memory of when we first happened upon her Flabulous site. For me it was a total revelation. 
I had never ever conceived of such a breathtakingly wonderful free spirit, one who could not only apparently revel in her physical self (unlike me) but go on to project it theatrically and with wit that others might benefit.
As one of my Pantheon of Superheroes, she replied so kindly in the few email exchanges I had with her.

For us all, in our various ways, she will remain an inspiration.


----------



## xkimberleex

Thank you to those who made it to the memorial today, it was nice meeting you. Brian made a beautiful slideshow and im planning on putting it on youtube so i will let you know when that is up there. I was wondering if any of you have pictures of her if you could send them to me. I would appreciate it. Thanks again for all of your kind words, send me a message anytime, i would love to get to know all of you.

Kim


----------



## AnnMarie

Kim, it was nice meeting you today and I'm sorry it had to be under such terrible circumstances. I wish your family the best in healing, to be relieved of the suffering as the Reverend mentioned. 

There are some pictures of Cindy around the boards, from our weekend events, holiday parties, etc. I'm sure some will be able to point you in their direction or send them along.


----------



## SoVerySoft

xkimberleex said:


> Thank you to those who made it to the memorial today, it was nice meeting you. Brian made a beautiful slideshow and im planning on putting it on youtube so i will let you know when that is up there. I was wondering if any of you have pictures of her if you could send them to me. I would appreciate it. Thanks again for all of your kind words, send me a message anytime, i would love to get to know all of you.
> 
> Kim



Hi Kim, 

I have loads of pics of Cindy, including many that go back to 1997 and 1998. I was asked by a friend for pics for a tribute slide show he is putting together to show at one of Heather's dances, and I would be happy to send them to you as well. 

Just PM me your email address.

Edited to add: Maybe I can start a tribute photo thread and everyone can share the pics they have. That way we can all see and enjoy the photos. What do you think?


----------



## LillyBBBW

SoVerySoft said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> I have loads of pics of Cindy, including many that go back to 1997 and 1998. I was asked by a friend for pics for a tribute slide show he is putting together to show at one of Heather's dances, and I would be happy to send them to you as well.
> 
> Just PM me your email address.
> 
> Edited to add: Maybe I can start a tribute photo thread and everyone can share the pics they have. That way we can all see and enjoy the photos. What do you think?



I've got photos of Cindy too with lots of people. I'd love to see a 'Cindy Photo' thread so I don't have to send out so many emails.


----------



## SoVerySoft

LillyBBBW said:


> I've got photos of Cindy too with lots of people. I'd love to see a 'Cindy Photo' thread so I don't have to send out so many emails.



I was thinking the same thing. I'll start one now - but won't add most of my pics till this weekend.


----------



## LillyBBBW

xkimberleex said:


> Thank you to those who made it to the memorial today, it was nice meeting you. Brian made a beautiful slideshow and im planning on putting it on youtube so i will let you know when that is up there. I was wondering if any of you have pictures of her if you could send them to me. I would appreciate it. Thanks again for all of your kind words, send me a message anytime, i would love to get to know all of you.
> 
> Kim



It was nice to finally meet you too Kimber even though it was under such awful circumstances. You are blessed with a beautiful loving family and I hope you all can find comfort in each other and memories of Cindy at this time.

I will do some searching around and see what I can find. I know I have many pictures of Cindy tucked here and there.


----------



## LillyBBBW

The Flabulous CindyG Photo Thread can be found here:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57599


----------



## Zoom

Once upon a time, in the land of YouTube, there was a troll who stumbled across a mysterious sight he had not seen before: it was a vision of a big woman who sat on two chairs and overflowed even beyond the confines of said chairs. Bereft was she of all but the flimsiest of clothes.

The troll noticed the incredible amount of discussion on that forum. All assembled who bore witness to the stunning sight had an opinion about it-- some were aghast and put off by the perceived ugliness, while others called it a revelation of ravishing beauty.

The troll stood back, and with a mighty breath, decided to post commentary most foul on the matter. He lurched over his keyboard, and without much effort hurriedly typed

"She died."

The troll trudged away to the murky depths of the world of the internal net, not knowing what spell he had wrought.

I appeared upon the scene some hours later and espied the graffito, as well as the fair woman much maligned by misperception from the masses. For I knew who CindyG was; 'twas the curse of all FAs to know about Those-who-are-already-taken, and I would have shied away at once to more singular climes.

But I also knew the sorrow of injustice staring me in the face. What untrue words had to linger upon the air without positive recourse available to the fair Cindy? Moreover, though 'twas her animated visage that smiled 'pon the assemblage in the Halls of YouTube, 'twas also not of her own doing, but a copied simulacrum from some merry practitioner of the thaumic spells Alt-C and Alt-V!

What then followed was a torrent of verbiage and harangue as to make the very earth shake. I pounced upon the troll's textual leavings with some of the most vile verses I could vouchsafe. No stone, from her earthly condition of life to her pulchritude, was left unturned.

Many months have gone by. I do not know what became of the fleeting sight of her smile. I do not know the identity of the troll, who remains unslain and presumably wanders the labyrinthine halls of YouTube yet.

And I have learned too late of the untimely demise of she who made us laugh even as she made us wish for some device of duplication, that we might take one such as she to our own pitiful hovels. Unable was I to stop the troll's dread spell from consuming her.

This should never have been.


----------



## trainguy

We were blessed to have known her; her presence yet resonates.

Cindy seemed to have the rare ability to make each of us feel special in our relationships with her, whatever the level.

May we, in tribute, take what she has taught us or shared with us, make it our own, and share that part of her with others who have yet to discover this community.

Her body is gone; her spirit lives.

To her family, her friends, and those whom she loved and who loved her- may you find strength and comfort as you walk through the Valley of The Shadow.

Scot


----------



## KHayes666

xkimberleex said:


> Thank you to those who made it to the memorial today, it was nice meeting you. Brian made a beautiful slideshow and im planning on putting it on youtube so i will let you know when that is up there. I was wondering if any of you have pictures of her if you could send them to me. I would appreciate it. Thanks again for all of your kind words, send me a message anytime, i would love to get to know all of you.
> 
> Kim



I thought it was a wonderful slideshow, even brought tears to my eyes. Like Lilly said, I'm sorry to have met under such circumstances but it was a very touching service for someone who was so incredibly sweet to friends, family and everyone else alike.

Take care Kim.


----------



## ssbbwlover

I never know you but you where like many have said here a pioner. I followed her since around 98 99 when i first found her website. You be missed


----------



## oldpunkfa

I have known Cindy for many years. I will miss here smile and wonderful sense of humor.


----------



## safunguy06

OMG! What a tragedy! I'm completly heart broken. I didn't know that she was sick. I have been consumed with work and family and I talked to her about 5 or 6 months ago. What a wonderful soul we have lost. I've been long distance friends with Cindy for probably 10 years. I can't even speak right now. I will miss you dearly Cindy. I will forever treasure and carry my love for you in my heart forever! My sympathies to all her family and friends. I am ashamed at myself for having not kept up with you in all these months. I will miss you dearly.


----------



## Haplo

Deidrababe said:


> I hope she has taken time out of her hectic days of "Heaven Orientation" to read the beautiful posts people have left for her.



I am sure, she did. Condolences from me too.


----------



## Jim Miller

It's all been said, but I'll say it again, in my way...

This is terrible. Like many others, learning of Cindy's flabulous homepage over ten years ago was instrumental in helping me come to accept my preference for fat women in a compulsively fat-bashing society. The very existence of people like her, and websites like hers, gave me the perspective that would eventually give me the conviction to say to the world that I care more about expressing myself sincerely than I do avoiding the laughter of that thoughtless majority who understand so little about human beauty. For Cindy to die at all is plain rotten, and for her to die so long before her time is tragedy incarnate.

I'm not religious. I have no prayers to offer, and I don't think there's any heaven waiting for Cindy. But for her there hardly needs to be. She did so much for the real world, this world. She helped thousands of people to understand and accept themselves. Those people and their successors will go on to defeat anti-fat bigotry someday. She was a friend to many, and an inspiration to the multitudes. Cindy G. did her part and more for fat acceptance; our remembrances here are only a hint of her true impact on the course of events. We are finite and imperfect creatures, but we have the capacity to be very great. She was great.

Like some others, I very much want to know what happened to her. It would bring closure and context. However, given that her obituary does not mention the cause of her death, I can only conclude that her family wishes to keep it private. I understand and accept their wishes.

In the meantime, however, I want to take the opportunity to say that I respectfully but emphatically disagree with the sentiment expressed by some here that such a discussion is inappropriate. I suspect that those people are sensitive to the possibility that her death was weight-related, as if that would somehow undermine all that we are about in the fat-friendly community. I hope Cindy herself would have been the first person to pipe up and point out how silly that kind of thinking is. Fat acceptance does not stop when a person dies. I don't know if her fat played a role in her passing away from us at so early an hour, but, even if it did...how does that change anything? It doesn't. She lived according to her will, as best she could, and she lived well...and here is one of life's unfortunate truths for you: The better we live, the sooner we go. That doesn't have anything to do with the actual number of years we live. It all comes down to how we use whatever time we have. Who in their right mind could say that Cindy wasted her time, when she was one of the pioneers who built a community that gives succor to millions of people, and when she herself was a friend, a guide, and a hero to thousands of people individually? I am glad there was a Cindy G. at all. Millions of us die forgotten. Not her.

I wish comfort to all those who are bereaved. I too am saddened. It was good to read this thread. Goodbye, Cindy. I'll miss your fat stuff, your cat stuff, and all you did for me and for others.


----------



## ItalianBBWlover

I am very sad,she was great...and now we are more poor...rip dear Cindy


----------



## MissToodles

This is so sad. Cindy was such a sweet person. I first met her in 2006, I spotted her in a pool, floating around in her bikini. She seemed so at ease with herself, it really was quite inspiring! She was so nice to me. The world is a worse place for losing a gentle soul.


----------



## Mack27

Spending all my time in Hyde Park I missed this. Her's was the first BBW website I ever visited. She rocked.


----------



## lavendersummer

I knew her, I met her, we emailed. I would like to know why she died so young. 

Very goddamned sad.


----------



## mrskeet

I'm going to miss her big time she was a cool lady not the stuck up type and a very sexy lady. She had so much personality too I know that she is in heaven too R.i.p. to the beautiful fly big cutie Cindy the good people always seem to die and she was one good woman.


----------



## Jigen

It is a really sad news.


----------



## biackrlng

I am so sorry to hear about Cindy. I do remember her from many years ago being a leader in the BBW/FA community. 

biackrlng


----------



## Robbie G.

Such a loss for this community. Never met her, But a loyal fan. Missed by so many. Gone in body, remembered in spirit. God Bless.


----------



## Prince Dyscord

This is a big loss. I just found out and I'm floored by the news. I remember Cindy being one of the first SSBBW I encountered when I first got on the net. She was a really nice soul who didn't harp on my age at the time. Hell, I just wished her a happy birthday not to long ago it seems. 

R.I.P Cindy. You will be missed greatly.


----------



## xkimberleex

I was reading through these posts and i see that a lot of people are wondering how Cindy passed away. I just figured i'd let everyone know. Cindy was overall healthy in the months right before she passed. She was having some minor health problems but nothing that we thought would ever cause her to be so sick that she could die from. Then in February she ended up in the hospital because she had an infection. It made her pretty sick and she was hospitalized for a bit. Then they said she was better and sent her to a rehabilitation place to regain her strength so she could go home.. While she was there she kept telling my mom that she didnt feel good, and they would run tests but they said they couldnt find anything wrong. Then one day while she was at rehab she started having respiratory problems. They had to put her on 4 liters of oxygen and her oxygen level was still really low so they sent her to UMASS hospital in worcester to intubate her. Then her kidneys started failing and they were talking about dialysis for a bit. I dont really think they knew what was wrong. But then they found out that she had an infection running through her body and they had one final treatment they could do. They tried and it didnt work because she was ceptic and they told us that if we wanted to go see her before she died we should go right then. She passed away less than an hour later. I didnt even get to go see her. i didnt even get to see her in the hospital because at first she was over an hour away and then the week before she passed away my mom was really sick. My mom was actually in the hospital when she called me to tell me about my aunt dying. Its really hard because my mother is terminally ill, my grandparents are both really unhealthy and i dont really have much other family that im closed to. My mothers always telling me that im just like her. She'd be like "your acting like your aunt" and call her and tell her that "her neice was acting just like her"...it was funny. She loved to do so many things that i love to do, and she was so full of life. This was so hard because at Chritmas she was perfectly fine. And at thanksgiving she was cheery and doing her normal "turkey gobble" noise like she does every year. I loved going to her and brians house for weeks at a time. We used to watch unsolved mysteries when i was younger..She introduced me to the internet and made me comfortable with myself. Well if any of you would like to chat with me at all my email is [email protected]...i dont really go online a lot unless im on my phone so i check my email more often. I would have explained what happened a lot earlier if i had realized how many people wanted to know. Thanks for all your kind messages, id love to hear from everyone... I'd like to get to know the people that she was so close to online, and from new people that just want to chat...

Kimber


----------



## imfree

xkimberleex said:


> I was reading through these posts and i see that a lot of people are wondering how Cindy passed away. I just figured i'd let everyone know. Cindy was overall healthy in the months right before she passed........snipped.......Kimber



Thank You, Kimber for letting us know.


----------



## AnnMarie

Thank you, Kimber... it will help a lot of people. I didn't think it was anyone's business to share that but someone from her family - and I just want you to know that it will help many to know. 

Good thoughts to you and your family, I know this is an incredibly difficult time for you all.


----------



## KHayes666

xkimberleex said:


> I was reading through these posts and i see that a lot of people are wondering how Cindy passed away. I just figured i'd let everyone know. Cindy was overall healthy in the months right before she passed. She was having some minor health problems but nothing that we thought would ever cause her to be so sick that she could die from. Then in February she ended up in the hospital because she had an infection. It made her pretty sick and she was hospitalized for a bit. Then they said she was better and sent her to a rehabilitation place to regain her strength so she could go home.. While she was there she kept telling my mom that she didnt feel good, and they would run tests but they said they couldnt find anything wrong. Then one day while she was at rehab she started having respiratory problems. They had to put her on 4 liters of oxygen and her oxygen level was still really low so they sent her to UMASS hospital in worcester to intubate her. Then her kidneys started failing and they were talking about dialysis for a bit. I dont really think they knew what was wrong. But then they found out that she had an infection running through her body and they had one final treatment they could do. They tried and it didnt work because she was ceptic and they told us that if we wanted to go see her before she died we should go right then. She passed away less than an hour later. I didnt even get to go see her. i didnt even get to see her in the hospital because at first she was over an hour away and then the week before she passed away my mom was really sick. My mom was actually in the hospital when she called me to tell me about my aunt dying. Its really hard because my mother is terminally ill, my grandparents are both really unhealthy and i dont really have much other family that im closed to. My mothers always telling me that im just like her. She'd be like "your acting like your aunt" and call her and tell her that "her neice was acting just like her"...it was funny. She loved to do so many things that i love to do, and she was so full of life. This was so hard because at Chritmas she was perfectly fine. And at thanksgiving she was cheery and doing her normal "turkey gobble" noise like she does every year. I loved going to her and brians house for weeks at a time. We used to watch unsolved mysteries when i was younger..She introduced me to the internet and made me comfortable with myself. Well if any of you would like to chat with me at all my email is [email protected]...i dont really go online a lot unless im on my phone so i check my email more often. I would have explained what happened a lot earlier if i had realized how many people wanted to know. Thanks for all your kind messages, id love to hear from everyone... I'd like to get to know the people that she was so close to online, and from new people that just want to chat...
> 
> Kimber



I didn't tell anyone the real reason why she died out of respect for you and your family, only that they remember her fondly. So with you saying the real reason takes a lot of courage and I have even more respect for you.

Take care Kimber *hugs*


----------



## mrskeet

Thanks for sharing I'm still down from her passing because I was a big fan of hers. And she was so down to earth and very cool i know God has special plans for her up there in heaven my prayers are with the family keep your head up and stay strong for her she is watching from the sky. I miss Cindy just not the same with her gone on this forum though.


----------



## nykspree8

CCC said:


> I remember seeing her when I was but a fledgling boychik of an FA...
> 
> She will be missed.



Totally describes me too. But wow, just came across this thread (never been on this part of the forum before) and it's just crazy knowing Cindy G passed away. I never talked to her in any way, shape, or form, but just knowing someone who has been part of this community for SO long and helped pioneer the online world of bbw/ssbbw modeling is just shocking :\


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Well Kimber,

I don´t know anything about your aunt but I still want to offer you my deepest condolenes about your fam´s loss.

I also hope that your mom will have a great remaining life-time to make the best out of it. 

It´s sorry to hear your fam is struck by fate in such a bad way!

So I hope you will have a lot of fun with your mom in the next months and always remember of your aunt in the way you loved her! 

All the best,

Chris


----------



## PeacefulGem

Cat said:


> This is such sad news... Without her leading the way all those many years ago, there would have been fewer BBWs/FAs who found inspiration to be proud of their own bodies and confident of their own desires.
> 
> So, Cindy, thanks for your leadership and your influence. You will be missed.




Couldn't have said it better myself. She was beautiful and inspirational. May God rest her soul and comfort her loved ones. <3 Gem


----------



## whitewolfofsc

Cindy, as your energy transforms into a new form, remember all your fans and the people you touched. Your pioneering example will be missed, but also carried on in our hearts and memories.


----------



## Rubytuesday

Kimber you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Many woman paved the road for us that came after them . The women and the men. Seems Cindy was in the for front and not just SSBBW's BBW's FA's those from our commuinty but really all those around the world should be grateful for what her and those before us did. In coming into these rooms it helped me not to see myself as gross , disgusting , less then . They helped me to see the beauty in big women , then I could see it in myself , now I try to see it in everyone. Thank you Cindy
God Bless 
Ruby


----------



## Adrian

That is sad news, the world has suffered a real loss. My she rest in peace.


----------



## thinguyforbbw

is there an obituary page for her? i'm just interested in finding out more about this woman who everyone seems to know and seems to have had such a positive impact on peoples lives.


----------



## KHayes666

thinguyforbbw said:


> is there an obituary page for her? i'm just interested in finding out more about this woman who everyone seems to know and seems to have had such a positive impact on peoples lives.



This happened a year ago. I don't know why this thread is still going but if people are paying their respects, I guess its good to see that she's still remembered for all the good she's done in the world.


----------



## LillyBBBW

thinguyforbbw said:


> is there an obituary page for her? i'm just interested in finding out more about this woman who everyone seems to know and seems to have had such a positive impact on peoples lives.



Her niece Kimberlee posted the obituary in here some pages ago. You can view a copy of the obit in the Leominster Champion here.


----------



## thinguyforbbw

only 41 - very sad. RIP.


----------



## xkimberleex

Wish she was still here with us  .. I miss her so much and since her death I have also lost my Grandmother and My Mom. They are all watching down on me and looking out for me together but it's hard being down here pretty much on my own. I miss them all so much and think of them everyday and keep them in my heart and I know they are all in peace now.


----------



## LillyBBBW

xkimberleex said:


> Wish she was still here with us  .. I miss her so much and since her death I have also lost my Grandmother and My Mom. They are all watching down on me and looking out for me together but it's hard being down here pretty much on my own. I miss them all so much and think of them everyday and keep them in my heart and I know they are all in peace now.



What a profound loss for you Kimberlee. I'm so sorry to hear this, especially about your mom. How is your grandfather doing? Please let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## dragorat

xkimberleex said:


> Wish she was still here with us  .. I miss her so much and since her death I have also lost my Grandmother and My Mom. They are all watching down on me and looking out for me together but it's hard being down here pretty much on my own. I miss them all so much and think of them everyday and keep them in my heart and I know they are all in peace now.



*I understand your pain.It's been almost 8 yrs. since I lost Mom.But in her own way she helps me deal with it on a daily basis.1 of the last things she said to me before she died was "Don't dwell on my passing but remember all the good times past."That's how I live my life.Anytime I get to feeling down I think of her & some little thing she'd done or said.I wear a unicorn buckle on my belt that was part of her collection & tell people she is always with me.*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

xkimberleex said:


> Wish she was still here with us  .. I miss her so much and since her death I have also lost my Grandmother and My Mom. They are all watching down on me and looking out for me together but it's hard being down here pretty much on my own. I miss them all so much and think of them everyday and keep them in my heart and I know they are all in peace now.



I'm sorry doesn't seem good enough, but it's all I've got 

You are right in that they are all watching over you


----------



## KHayes666

xkimberleex said:


> Wish she was still here with us  .. I miss her so much and since her death I have also lost my Grandmother and My Mom. They are all watching down on me and looking out for me together but it's hard being down here pretty much on my own. I miss them all so much and think of them everyday and keep them in my heart and I know they are all in peace now.



Like the poster above me, sorry is all I got....I'm sorry for your losses. Hope you're coming out a stronger person as a result


----------



## xkimberleex

Well, its been almost three years since I lost my amazing Aunt, and soon after Grandmother and Mom. I appreciate the replies from the few people that took the time to reach out to me after I posted. It has taken me until just a few months to start feeling like myself again, I guess the grieving process can be a long one for some of us, or most I guess. I'm finally starting to get on my feet again, and trying to live my life. Where before I pretty much went through every day and did what I had to, but was pretty much numb to everything and definitely depressed. I'm not sure if anyone will even come on here again since it's been since 2010 since someone has posted on here. Though I wish it wasn't true, some of you probably know my Aunt more than I did. I want to get a tattoo for her, my Grandmother, and Mom, but I'm trying to figure out what to do. I was thinking flowers, but it would be better if I knew what Cindy's favorite flower was, or even her favorite color. If anyone knows this, or knows how to get in touch with Brian, please let me know. I may forget to come on here and check, so please email me if you do at my gmail..the username is glamophonicx...thanks. [email protected]

RIP Aunt Cindy, Nanny, and Mom. I love you and Miss you all and know you're all looking out for me..

Thanks everyone, take care,
Kimber


----------



## KHayes666

xkimberleex said:


> Well, its been almost three years since I lost my amazing Aunt, and soon after Grandmother and Mom. I appreciate the replies from the few people that took the time to reach out to me after I posted. It has taken me until just a few months to start feeling like myself again, I guess the grieving process can be a long one for some of us, or most I guess. I'm finally starting to get on my feet again, and trying to live my life. Where before I pretty much went through every day and did what I had to, but was pretty much numb to everything and definitely depressed. I'm not sure if anyone will even come on here again since it's been since 2010 since someone has posted on here. Though I wish it wasn't true, some of you probably know my Aunt more than I did. I want to get a tattoo for her, my Grandmother, and Mom, but I'm trying to figure out what to do. I was thinking flowers, but it would be better if I knew what Cindy's favorite flower was, or even her favorite color. If anyone knows this, or knows how to get in touch with Brian, please let me know. I may forget to come on here and check, so please email me if you do at my gmail..the username is glamophonicx...thanks. [email protected]
> 
> RIP Aunt Cindy, Nanny, and Mom. I love you and Miss you all and know you're all looking out for me..
> 
> Thanks everyone, take care,
> Kimber



Its interesting you posted this because I was organizing my room and I found the pamphlet from her wake, reminded me of her.

Her legacy lives on in all of us


----------



## Bombshell Lover

So very sorry for your loss.She was so beautiful


----------

